# Who's single



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

How many people are single on here and how old are you?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Me, 39. I don't fancy men so don't PM me.


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Me, 39. I don't fancy men so don't PM me.


 Blue also likes to use reverse psychology a lot


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Blue also likes to use reverse psychology a lot [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=3cf57bf16b1677626b736f808e744ffe6017c120c248923ea8c5c9f0c0759865[/IMG]


 I deserved that. :mellow:


----------



## united (May 11, 2016)

37 and happily married, can't think of anything worse than going out on the pull at my age lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

40 now but was single last at 37.

Was awesome, most guys that age have kids, ex wife, and they look like a sack of sh1t.

Was like shooting fish in a Barrel.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

me


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

Been single for the last 3 years after 8 year relationship. Went on a date tonight for first time in ages


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Me, 39. I don't fancy men so don't PM me.


 Lol me either . How do you find it being single at 39 I always find it it hard to imagine having nobody in my 40s


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Growing Lad said:


> Been single for the last 3 years after 8 year relationship. Went on a date tonight for first time in ages


 How did it go ? I'm terrified of being alone in my late 40s anda having nobody to grow old with


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

fitrut said:


> me


 how many pm's did that get?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

bottleneck25 said:


> Lol me either . How do you find it being single at 39 I always find it it hard to imagine having nobody in my 40s





bottleneck25 said:


> How did it go ? I'm terrified of being alone in my late 40s anda having nobody to grow old with


 This is something I've never understood, I have a fair few friends who say the same and will latch onto the first girl that shows interest then spend ages unhappy with them and often they will be sleeping with other people(both my mates and/or often the girls) but all that matters is that they're not single. Or better still, moan to f'k that they can't do anything they want to for whatever excuse and tell me that I have the right idea. To me it reeks of insecurity. Don't worry, my mates know and often agree with my view.

I understand if someone says "I love my partner and wouldn't know what to do if we were no longer together" this is very different to the above.

And the best ones are the ones who tell all and sundry about how great their relationship is or how the best thing that ever happened to them was to meet their partner and in a very short time later they're the worse person on the planet, blah blah blah.

So how do I feel about being 'single' at the age of 39? No different to if I was in a relationship as I am the sort that can function without someone 'being there'.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Not been single for around 20 years.

I know a few guys around late 30s early 40s who were "playas" when they were younger, now single types still trying the same tricks with younger girls.

Except now they're out of shape, losing their hair and generally failing and moaning about being single, despite spending the last 20 years treating the women they were with horribly.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

35 single, looking better than I ever have (not that difficult) and having decent success now I've started 'dating' again.

Really helps having your s**t together, house, car, half decent job, no baggage etc, and treating women like people instead of objects seems to be the magic touch lol!

Apart from @Skye666 she loves being treated like a piece of meat x


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm very single and 50...been divorced for years...and looking


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

Not single.....been in relationship for 11 years, not doing marriage or kids. 36 years old

If we ever split up I don't think I would look for another relationship, I kinda miss my freedom and knowing what I know now I would be in no rush to give that up again.

I think she wants kids (most women do I think) so who knows what the future will bring as I am certainly not changing my mind on kids


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Your irrational hatred of kids is unhealthy mate. You were once a kid too you know.


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

MFM said:


> You were once a kid too you know.


 What a pointless thing to say........does that mean everybody should love kids because we all were kids at sometime???


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Me, 39. I don't fancy men so don't PM me.


  reminds me of this bit


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm 36, separated from the wife.. strange times!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> This is something I've never understood, I have a fair few friends who say the same and will latch onto the first girl that shows interest then spend ages unhappy with them and often they will be sleeping with other people(both my mates and/or often the girls) but all that matters is that they're not single. Or better still, moan to f'k that they can't do anything they want to for whatever excuse and tell me that I have the right idea. To me it reeks of insecurity. Don't worry, my mates know and often agree with my view.
> 
> I understand if someone says "I love my partner and wouldn't know what to do if we were no longer together" this is very different to the above.
> 
> ...


 You have it spot on mate . I love my missus and I couldn't be without her but I see so many people getting into the 40s and breaking up as they have fallen out of love with each other. Have you ever had a long term relationship mate ?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

big shrek said:


> What a pointless thing to say........does that mean everybody should love kids because we all were kids at sometime???


 I hate all over kids to be honest and always said I didn't want them my missus ended up pregnant and my daughter is the best thing to ever happen to me. I still hate all over kids


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

ripped45 said:


> I'm very single and 50...been divorced for years...and looking


 I guess you ant been having much luck mate ,


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

22, broke up 5months ago. Was together for 4years. Meeting a girl next weekend who lives a good 50miles away... Interested to see how that works out.

Alot of people i know in there 40s are single, infact i think all of them are. I couldn't think of anything worse either than growing old by myself either tbh. Something like %60-70 marriages end up in divorce so goodluck :lol:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

22 and single


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

united said:


> 37 and happily married, can't think of anything worse than going out on the pull at my age lol


 I can.

Being 49 and having to go out on the pull when you are tee-total and autistic spectrum.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Always have a back up before break up 

I myself don't follow it though


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> 22 and single


 Despite all those dating apps?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

bottleneck25 said:


> Have you ever had a long term relationship mate ?


 Lived together long enough to realise that there's a lot of things I can and can't live without.

I'm the sort of guy that can't be bothered trying to make something work, it either does or it doesn't. If it doesn't then it is time to move on.

Now I am older, I have no financial issues which could tie me to someone so this makes it even more easier to not worry about other things that come with any break ups such as a roof over my head or how I will get by etc.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Varg said:


> Despite all those dating apps?


 Yeah 

Put my pic up couple days ago, nothing at all.

If I leave my profile blank I get 20 + messages a day. lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes said:


> Yeah
> 
> Put my pic up couple days ago, nothing at all.
> 
> If I leave my profile blank I get 20 + messages a day. lol


 Lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes said:


> Yeah
> 
> Put my pic up couple days ago, nothing at all.
> 
> If I leave my profile blank I get 20 + messages a day. lol


 :crying:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Recently single after ending a 3.5 year sentence :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes said:


> Yeah
> 
> Put my pic up couple days ago, nothing at all.
> 
> If I leave my profile blank I get 20 + messages a day. lol


 Ouch . Post a pic on here let's have look at you


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> how many pm's did that get?


 not that many really


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes said:


> Yeah
> 
> Put my pic up couple days ago, nothing at all.
> 
> If I leave my profile blank I get 20 + messages a day. lol


 I'm not having that! If 20 odd people are willing to message a faceless profile a day, then there's no way putting your face on there would equate to ZERO messages! Even if you had a face like @Natty Steve'o :whistling:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

fitrut said:


> not that many really


 You got mine though right?!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Gary29 said:


> You got mine though right?!


 nope, probably lost in mail


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

fitrut said:


> nope, probably lost in mail


 :icon_frown: heart breaker


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Yes said:


> Yeah
> 
> Put my pic up couple days ago, nothing at all.
> 
> If I leave my profile blank I get 20 + messages a day. lol


 Just put a pic of your cock or arse up, that's all they're after :thumb


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Gary29 said:


> :icon_frown: heart breaker


 I tihnk you sent it to a different addressee


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Varg said:


> Just put a pic of your cock or arse up, that's all I'm after :thumb


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Rumbled :whistling:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes said:


> Yeah
> 
> Put my pic up couple days ago, nothing at all.
> 
> If I leave my profile blank I get 20 + messages a day. lol


 I get replies but they're never from anyone I fancy back.

I found sites like netlog and tagged, similar to FB gave me more luck


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

24, 25 in a couple of weeks

Only been single for 2 months though after a one year relationship. Love seeing my mates more but sometimes miss having someone to talk to and that or just a netflix chill. So its love and hate for me at the moment being single but f**k it. I'v noticed its harder to match on tinder when you're older. Got a load of matches all the time back in the day...


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

fitrut said:


> I tihnk you sent it to a different addressee


 Impossible, I'd never forget your details :wub:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Gary29 said:


> Impossible, I'd never forget your details :wub:


 sure, liar liar balls on fire


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@bottleneck25 great use of the apostrophe in the title. Posts recently have been lacking that high level use of the English language.

SRS


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

DappaDonDave said:


> @bottleneck25 great use of the apostrophe in the title. Posts recently have been lacking that high level use of the English language.
> 
> SRS


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

36 and Single (separated for coming up 3 years, divorce happening soon once get a solicitor) was with my ex-wife for 10+ years.

At first I hated being single, leaving the TV on to make it feel like I wasn't alone and all that kinda s**t, now.... to be honest I do enjoy single life, I go to the gym 5 days a week (Mon-Fri), usually leave home about 8am and not back until 9-9:30pm, so only have enough time to shower, cook dinner, eat, cook for next day's lunch at work, prep gym stuff, chill for about 30mins and then it's time for bed, only real free time I have is weekends, so I think if I wasn't single, I wouldn't get away with that lol, suppose maybe I am happy to go to the gym 5 days straight is being out of the flat and doing what I enjoy.

Thing that I don't miss at all is asking if the wife was hungry as I wanted to eat, then trying to find out when she would like to eat to see if I can wait or cook myself something now and have another meal when I cook her food also :S

I wouldn't say no to a relationship but I am not one to go out looking, I don't go on nights out with the sole purpose to pull someone, never have and never will.

I am content with what I have and living with myself.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I'm not having that! If 20 odd people are willing to message a faceless profile a day, then there's no way putting your face on there would equate to ZERO messages! Even if you had a face like @Natty Steve'o :whistling:


 I am "aesthetically challenged" though lol


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes said:


> I am "aesthetically challenged" though lol


 Stop feeling sorry for yourself and get down to canal Street


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> How did it go ? I'm terrified of being alone in my late 40s anda having nobody to grow old with


 Yeh smashed it mate, forgot how good it is going out on dates and getting to know girls. Was starting get the lonely dread too. Get yourself on POF, had 99+ matches in a weekend, then just pick your favourite!

Second date lined up Sunday


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Growing Lad said:


> Yeh smashed it mate, forgot how good it is going out on dates and getting to know girls. Was starting get the lonely dread too. Get yourself on POF, had 99+ matches in a weekend, then just pick your favourite!
> 
> Second date lined up Sunday


 I have a girlfriend mate just always think to myself if we break up I'm going to be alone then for the rest of my life


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

bottleneck25 said:


> I have a girlfriend mate just always think to myself if we break up I'm going to be alone then for the rest of my life


 Better cling on then. Haha


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> 35 single, looking better than I ever have (not that difficult) and having decent success now I've started 'dating' again.
> 
> Really helps having your s**t together, house, car, half decent job, no baggage etc, and treating women like people instead of objects seems to be the magic touch lol!
> 
> Apart from @Skye666 she loves being treated like a piece of meat x


 Gary................


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Recently single after ending a 3.5 year sentence :lol:


 Recently single - Just looks at a woman and impregnates her. :lol: You fuking stallion! (I'm just jealous as I'm shooting blanks lol)


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Touching the big 30 very soon - married and we have a 1yr old girl


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Recently single after ending a 3.5 year sentence :lol:


 But ur seeing someone now! .....I actually think ur one of ' the ones' on here who's possibly a good catch


----------



## big shrek (Aug 30, 2011)

herc said:


> Recently single - Just looks at a woman and impregnates her. :lol: You fuking stallion! (I'm just jealous as I'm shooting blanks lol)


 I wish I shot blanks lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> I'm not having that! If 20 odd people are willing to message a faceless profile a day, then there's no way putting your face on there would equate to ZERO messages! Even if you had a face like @Natty Steve'o :whistling:


 I am handsome, a real man's man with a rugged look. women swoon I tell ya, swoooon.... 

I don't think I have ever been single....says it all really...


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am handsome, a real man's man with a rugged look. women swoon I tell ya, swoooon....


 have you considered deodorant?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

andyboro said:


> have you considered deodorant?


 Yes

why?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am handsome, a real man's man with a rugged look. women swoon I tell ya, swoooon....


 Ohhhhhh steveoooooo


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes
> 
> why?


 I just thought that might be the solution to these women passing out....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I am handsome, a real man's man with a rugged look. women swoon I tell ya, swoooon....


 Ohhhhhh steveoooooo


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes
> 
> why?


 I just thought that might be the solution to these women passing out....


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes
> 
> why?


 I just thought that might be the solution to these women passing out....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

andyboro said:


> I just thought that might be the solution to these *women passing out.*...


 This is through sheer animal magnetism. It's a cross I have had to bear all of these years.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhhh steveoooooo


 That's what all of the girls say


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Better cling on then. Haha


 Best not let her find out my secrets


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

I quite like single life ....however more than usual I seem to be attracting odd types without even doing anything! Maybe it's my auuuuuraaaa.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> That's what all of the girls say


 I know I heard...Casanova


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I know I heard...Casanova


 Shhhhh is a secret....


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I quite like single life ....however more than usual I seem to be attracting odd types without even doing anything! Maybe it's my auuuuuraaaa.


 Some have it, some don't. Its as simple as that


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> I quite like single life ....however more than usual I seem to be attracting odd types without even doing anything! Maybe it's my auuuuuraaaa.


 Yep everybody who's normal is already taken just left with all the weirdos no 1 wants


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Skye666 said:


> I quite like single life ....however more than usual I seem to be attracting odd types without even doing anything! Maybe it's my auuuuuraaaa.


 *cough* age *cough* :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Some have it, some don't. Its as simple as that


 Lol...well this was a very nice man who I never met ..he looks ok actually for 50...I'm invited to New York ...yayyyyy. But then there was a load of poetry written about ' making love' but still....it was refreshing to read from the usual banging I see on here I thought the art of making lurve was dead...apparently not Stevie boy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

bottleneck25 said:


> Yep everybody who's normal is already taken just left with all the weirdos no 1 wants


 Says the man who says this...?

"I have a girlfriend mate just always think to myself if we break up I'm going to be alone then for the rest of my life"


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Says the man who says this...?
> 
> "I have a girlfriend mate just always think to myself if we break up I'm going to be alone then for the rest of my life"


 Exactly I'll be f**ked


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Says the man who says this...?
> 
> "I have a girlfriend mate just always think to myself if we break up I'm going to be alone then for the rest of my life"


 I used to not give a s**t about women tbh like you wasn't arsed was happy on my own loving life . Got with my missus and not in couldnt imagine being on my own we been together 6 years.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...well this was a very nice man who I never met ..he looks ok actually for 50...I'm invited to New York ...yayyyyy. But then there was a load of poetry written about ' making love' but still....it was refreshing to read from the usual banging I see on here I thought the art of making lurve was dead...apparently not Stevie boy.


 Could have been worst.

Roses are red violets are blue I'm gonna take you to new York and put my tongue where you poo


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Recently single - Just looks at a woman and impregnates her. :lol: You fuking stallion! (I'm just jealous as I'm shooting blanks lol)


 :lol: this cracked me up you absolute knob  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Blanks are handy mate......well they would have been handy for me :lol:



Skye666 said:


> But ur seeing someone now! .....I actually think ur one of ' the ones' on here who's possibly a good catch


 True......thanks for that though, that was rather nice 

*ego level - expert


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> Yep everybody who's normal is already taken just left with all the weirdos no 1 wants


 Hahaha I think I like the sound of that but then......I'm single too now sooooooo I like being weird though ..I don't have cats hopefully it makes me less weird.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: this cracked me up you absolute knob :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Blanks are handy mate......well they would have been handy for me :lol:
> 
> ...


 Forever honest Chelsea ....there's a couple on here who are actually ok......if I was younger I might have took time to knock on the pm door. :thumb


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

jake87 said:


> Could have been worst.
> 
> Roses are red violets are blue I'm gonna take you to new York and put my tongue where you poo


 U crossed the line sunshine


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: this cracked me up you absolute knob :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Blanks are handy mate......well they would have been handy for me :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

Been single all my life. Unless you can say 2 weeks in school is a relationship lol. I'm not going to chase girls, I've got better things to do with my time, like working out. That doesn't mean if they come to me, I won't give em a go.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I don't mind single life I can just do me tbh, see mates go from one relationship to another with barely any time inbetween if anything it's a bit worrying, like the constant need for an other half. Otherwise is I'm hardly confident with girls after being the obese kid in school standing in the corner at parties while your mates are getting with kids.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...well this was* a very nice man who I never met* ..he looks ok actually for 50...I'm invited to New York ...yayyyyy. But then there was a load of poetry written about ' making love' but still....it was refreshing to read from the usual banging I see on here I thought the art of making lurve was dead...apparently not Stevie boy.


 The one you have not met are always the very nice sort.. 

Once they get what they want ("The bangers") they turn into .............................................. Please fill in the missing text.

HOWEVER the Lurve type tend to be keepers.

Ps it should be obvious which category I fall into.....


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm single and liking it. No drama lol


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

bottleneck25 said:


> Lol me either . How do you find it being single at 39 I always find it it hard to imagine having nobody in my 40s


 It's fu**ing bliss, especially if you're built and look after yourself. As the guy in vest said above its like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Growing Lad said:


> Been single for the last 3 years after 8 year relationship. Went on a date tonight f


----------



## big vin (Apr 18, 2010)

Yes said:


> Yeah
> 
> Put my pic up couple days ago, nothing at all.
> 
> If I leave my profile blank I get 20 + messages a day. lol


 Pof is a very very busy dating app there are endless amount of women on there if you put a couple of hours in a day messaging etc . You could easily get a date for every night of the year


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

big vin said:


> Pof is a very very busy dating app there are endless amount of women on there if you put a couple of hours in a day messaging etc . You could easily get a date for every night of the year


 He doesn't want women that's his problem


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Savage Lifter said:


> Been single all my life. Unless you can say 2 weeks in school is a relationship lol. I'm not going to chase girls, I've got better things to do with my time, like working out. That doesn't mean if they come to me, I won't give em a go.


 How old are you ?


----------



## Savage Lifter (Jul 14, 2016)

bottleneck25 said:


> How old are you ?


 Old enough. Haven't been in school for a long time if that's why you're asking.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Forever honest Chelsea ....there's a couple on here who are actually ok......if I was younger I might have took time to knock on the pm door. :thumb


 Indeed you are! Just how old are we talking? im 31 years young haha.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Savage Lifter said:


> Old enough. Haven't been in school for a long time if that's why you're asking.


 So have you not has sex for that long either ?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Indeed you are! Just how old are we talking? im 31 years young haha.


 Old enough to not worry about knocking her up


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> Old enough to not worry about knocking her up


 :lol: you pr1ck :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: you pr1ck :lol:


 You asked for that mate


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Indeed you are! Just how old are we talking? im 31 years young haha.


 51 years young ....unless someone guesses younger ( in person) then I tend to smile and run with it rather than tell the truth lol


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> 51 years young ....unless someone guesses younger ( in person) then I tend to smile and run with it rather than tell the truth lol


 Aha! We have a cougar amongst the ranks! I dont think ive ever seen a pic of you so i cant pass judgement on whether or not you look your age, to be fair, people that usually train always tend to look younger.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm happy in my relationship. Love family life (we have a 2 year old daughter) - though that's not to say i wouldnt cope or couldnt handle being single. Not being in a relationship wouldnt be the concern, the difficulty would come with limited time with my daughter, set days etc etc

With or without someone im always fine


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Aha! We have a cougar amongst the ranks! I dont think ive ever seen a pic of you so i cant pass judgement on whether or not you look your age, to be fair, people that usually train always tend to look younger.


 Yep...unfortunately I Have too many haters in here to do a facial :lol:


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Yep...unfortunately I Have too many haters in here to do a facial :lol:


 The way previous threads have developed... id be careful with use of the term "facial"


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Why f**k only one ?

When I can f**k all of them


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Yep...unfortunately I Have too many haters in here to do a facial :lol:


 Well facials are my specialty........oh wait.... :whistling:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Well facials are my specialty........oh wait.... :whistling:


 Do you work in a spa?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> Do you work in a spa?


 Sort of.....i make home visits :lol:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Sort of.....i make home visits :lol:


 Can I book in ?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> The way previous threads have developed... id be careful with use of the term "facial"


 Lol...oh yes.... :huh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

bottleneck25 said:


> Can I book in ?


 Allegedly he's an Olympic swimmer too


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Aha! We have a cougar amongst the ranks! I dont think ive ever seen a pic of you so i cant pass judgement on whether or not you look your age, to be fair,* people that usually train always tend to look younger.*


 Wish that were true, I get told I look 30.

Then I tell them I'm much closer to 20, & they think I'm lying.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Wish that were true, I get told I look 30.
> 
> Then I tell them I'm much closer to 20, & they think I'm lying.


 Ouch! Are u closer to 20? I mean adding 10 years is fierce I'd go down the Botox route if I was u


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Test-e said:


> Wish that were true, I get told I look 30.
> 
> Then I tell them I'm much closer to 20, & they think I'm lying.


 Really?! Im 31, i swear bodybuilding has kept my young-ish looking! Do you smoke or drink a lot by any chance mate?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Aha! We have a cougar amongst the ranks! I dont think ive ever seen a pic of you so i cant pass judgement on whether or not you look your age, to be fair, *people that usually train always tend to look younger.*


 James hollingshead or whatever he's called days no.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Test-e said:


> Wish that were true, I get told I look 30.
> 
> Then I tell them I'm much closer to 20, & they think I'm lying.


 I think people on gear age badly in general.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Chelsea said:


> Really?! Im 31, i swear bodybuilding has kept my young-ish looking! Do you smoke or drink a lot by any chance mate?


 Could count the amount of cigarettes I've smoked on my hands.

Never been a big drinker.

I do have a beard, and I'm hoping it's that, or I'm fairly tall, & when people do finally realise I'm nowhere near 30 these are the excuses they give. :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

sen said:


> I think people on gear age badly in general.


 they do


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Lol...oh yes.... :huh:


 Gotta be careful... Never know who's lurking ready to take your posts out of context...lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

CG88 said:


> Gotta be careful... Never know who's lurking ready to take your posts out of context...lol


 Well....we both know that would be nothing new my posts are ALWAYS taken out of context ....very misunderstood me u know....cryyyyyy boooo hoooo ....I should start a thread really.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Really?! Im 31, i swear bodybuilding has kept my young-ish looking! Do you smoke or drink a lot by any chance mate?


 Jordan Peters is about 26. Have you seen how JP looks facially?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back to the topic. Single, I wish, would love to be for a few nights 

I've been in relationships since 18, although I had a 3 month hiatus when I lived in the Dam. I got along just fine though


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

sen said:


> I think people on gear age badly in general.


 Both inside and out


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Jordan Peters is about 26. Have you seen how JP looks facially?


 Fine example. When I heard on a podcast he was that age I almost died. It's the same with football players. Pablo zabaleta is younger than me by a few years but looks as old as my dad. That's just one example.


----------



## CG88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well....we both know that would be nothing new my posts are ALWAYS taken out of context ....very misunderstood me u know....cryyyyyy boooo hoooo ....I should start a thread really.


 I know the feeling...I was some sort of rapist the other day... Cos of post being taken out of context. Lol.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

swole troll said:


> Both inside and out


 Mike o'hearn must be natty then...

...Guy doesn't age, meanwhile I'm over here looking like dumbledore.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Mike o'hearn must be natty then...
> 
> ...Guy doesn't age, meanwhile I'm over here looking like dumbledore.


 mike o'natty,

he says he is so who are we to question? :whistling:

jokes aside look at pete rubish and george leeman both under 24 and look like theyre mid 30's

bostin loyd has only kept his youthful looks because he's a fruitcake and probably uses every kind of cosmetic product under the sun


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Jordan Peters is about 26. Have you seen how JP looks facially?


 Christ on a bike.. That's not just steroids that's done this lol.


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm single message me if you want lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Sphinkter said:


> Christ on a bike.. That's not just steroids that's done this lol.
> 
> View attachment 135340


 What is it then, the Ricky Hatton diet?


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sphinkter said:


> Christ on a bike.. That's not just steroids that's done this lol.
> 
> View attachment 135340


 He looks like Gordon ramsay on steds


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

ripped45 said:


> I'm single message me if you want lol


 You never reply


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What is it then, the Ricky Hatton diet?


 He looks like the love child of Ricky Hatton and a cabbage patch kid


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Christ on a bike.. That's not just steroids that's done this lol.
> 
> View attachment 135340


 maybe he uses heroin to get shredded


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


> maybe he uses heroin to get shredded


 Is there another way?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

big shrek said:


> What a pointless thing to say........does that mean everybody should love kids because we all were kids at sometime???


 I hate kids as well mate. Told my lass from the start I don't want any because they're ungrateful cvnts and bleed you lol. So if she wants kids she needs to find someone else. :whistling:


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> I hate kids as well mate. Told my lass from the start I don't want any because they're ungrateful cvnts and bleed you lol. So if she wants kids she needs to find someone else. :whistling:


 I don't like kids either really. Mine are ok sometimes, only in small doses but.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

bottleneck25 said:


> How did it go ? I'm terrified of being alone in my late 40s anda having nobody to grow old with


 Awwwww


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

andysutils said:


> You never reply


 I never get any messages lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

ripped45 said:


> I never get any messages offering blowies or rimming :genericsadface


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

..... not enjoying being single doing loads of dates just there's not many men left I'm attracted too... the whole first date thing has got so boring same old shite over and over again... regretting not doing same as friends and staying focused on relationships as well as everything else in life... feeling sorry for myself having sad sunday lmao :boohoo:


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> ..... not enjoying being single doing loads of dates just there's not many men left I'm attracted too... the whole first date thing has got so boring same old shite over and over again... regretting not doing same as friends and staying focused on relationships as well as everything else in life... feeling sorry for myself having sad sunday lmao :boohoo:


 How old are you ?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

sen said:


> I think people on gear age badly in general.


 Not always. If you asked me how old Banzi was after he put up his face pic I would not have guessed 50. Same with kevin levrone. I think it's largely genetic.

I'm 36 and it shocks everybody. People think I'm about 25. I've only started dabbling with steroids this year so hope it don't age me. I'm only going to use small amounts anyway so I can still claim natty :thumb


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bottleneck25 said:


> How old are you ?


 old. like an old barren maid lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> old. like @Skye666 lol


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

lol naughty


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Loveleelady said:


> lol naughty


 I must admit i did ask myself is it too far?

But ignored myself like everyone else does


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

superpube said:


> I must admit i did ask myself is it too far?
> 
> But ignored myself like everyone else does


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Ross1991 said:


> I hate kids as well mate. Told my lass from the start I don't want any because they're ungrateful cvnts and bleed you lol. So if she wants kids she needs to find someone else. :whistling:


 not sure your bird has hit puberty yet mate so your safe.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> old. like an old barren maid lol


 @Chelsea is in the market for older women passed their fertility date


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

bottleneck25 said:


> @Chelsea is in the market for older women passed their fertility date


 feks sake I'm not that old theres still hope for me have one


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Loveleelady said:


> feks sake I'm not that old theres still hope for me have one


 that's good to know. Your out of luck with the guys on here tho all the steroids make them shoot blanks


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> not sure your bird has hit puberty yet mate so your safe.


 Im on the gear mate, got told off a friend of a friend who knows some guy who used to work reception at the gym that it's not possible so I'm all good. :whistling:


----------



## ripped45 (Oct 19, 2012)

rude dude, i can see which way you go


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> feks sake I'm not that old theres still hope for me have one


 I was in Belfast all weekend, we could've met up for a first date you'd never forget :wub:

Some nice looking broads over there, reminded me of Russia, drop dead gorgeous girls married to fat ugly overweight blokes, no wonder you're still single if you're looking for a good one out of that lot.

I'm probably not big enough or hairy enough for you though.


----------



## AbuDina (Apr 16, 2016)

bottleneck25 said:


> How many people are single on here and how old are you?


 Soon to be single again, 38 and leaving 3 kids (9, 7 and 2 years old) behind.

Can't wait...... NOT!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> @Chelsea is in the market for older women passed their fertility date





Loveleelady said:


> feks sake I'm not that old theres still hope for me have one


 You fckers :lol: whatever woman i end up with, clearly she has to double drop her pill on a daily basis and make sure i wear 3 condoms! You know.....just to be safe from my super sperm!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> You fckers :lol: whatever woman i end up with, clearly she has to double drop her pill on a daily basis and make sure i wear 3 condoms! You know.....just to be safe from my super sperm!


 Or you could take legit gear


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

bottleneck25 said:


> Or you could take legit gear


 :lol: im one strong big, lean natty then!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> :lol: im one strong big, lean natty then!


 Genetics mate


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> I was in Belfast all weekend, we could've met up for a first date you'd never forget :wub:
> 
> Some nice looking broads over there, reminded me of Russia, drop dead gorgeous girls married to fat ugly overweight blokes, no wonder you're still single if you're looking for a good one out of that lot.
> 
> I'm probably not big enough or hairy enough for you though.


 lol well Belfast is like amazing compared to where I am haha were you over for stag?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> I was in Belfast all weekend, we could've met up for a first date you'd never forget :wub:
> 
> Some nice looking broads over there, reminded me of Russia, drop dead gorgeous girls married to fat ugly overweight blokes, no wonder you're still single if you're looking for a good one out of that lot.
> 
> I'm probably not big enough or hairy enough for you though.


 Could have called me. You were in my hometown! ps im not fat and ugly - so there are some decent catches here


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ermmmm I always find these posts in the end even when there is no notification...and even when it's blank!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Ermmmm I always find these posts in the end even when there is no notification...and even when it's blank!!


 Happy hunting x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

superpube said:


> Happy hunting x


 My pleasure...always happy to hunt a Cnut :thumb


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> My pleasure...always happy to hunt a Cnut :thumb


 LOL

I so want to make the obvious and rediculously easy edit, I'll refrain this this time. Just for you cos I'm nice.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

superpube said:


> LOL
> 
> I so want to make the obvious and rediculously easy edit, I'll refrain this this time. Just for you cos I'm nice.


 I'm so glad u didn't!!


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> lol well Belfast is like amazing compared to where I am haha were you over for stag?


 It's a great city, I loved it, was over with work on a rugby trip freebie, I think I'll be arranging another trip with the boys soon though.



herc said:


> Could have called me. You were in my hometown! ps im not fat and ugly - so there are some decent catches here


 Well you're not fat, I'll give you that :whistling: no but there just seemed to be some strange looking couples who you'd never put together. A taxi driver told us there were no strip clubs in Belfast, I'm sure he was having us on but he didn't really seem the wind up type lol! Can you confirm??


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> It's a great city, I loved it, was over with work on a rugby trip freebie, I think I'll be arranging another trip with the boys soon though.
> 
> Well you're not fat, I'll give you that :whistling: no but there just seemed to be some strange looking couples who you'd never put together. A taxi driver told us there were no strip clubs in Belfast, I'm sure he was having us on but he didn't really seem the wind up type lol! Can you confirm??


 im not aware of any but why you want a strip club when the women so good looking lol where all you go on night out


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Gary29 said:


> It's a great city, I loved it, was over with work on a rugby trip freebie, I think I'll be arranging another trip with the boys soon though.
> 
> Well you're not fat, I'll give you that :whistling: no but there just seemed to be some strange looking couples who you'd never put together. A taxi driver told us there were no strip clubs in Belfast, I'm sure he was having us on but he didn't really seem the wind up type lol! Can you confirm??


 No strips club here buddy. It is a great spot and plenty to do/see


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> im not aware of any but why you want a strip club when the women so good looking lol where all you go on night out


 Well not for myself obviously, I'd be chatting to you all night! Just a group of lads on a stag do might want to visit a strip club for a beer, but it's no bother, it's a great city either way.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> Well not for myself obviously, I'd be chatting to you all night! Just a group of lads on a stag do might want to visit a strip club for a beer, but it's no bother, it's a great city either way.


 Turned that around nicely Gary...well done!


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Happily taken to a girl who sticks stuff in my ass.

(Tren and Test usually)

She's called Sarah... Bit likes big Rich's Ex but slightly less plastic AF


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Well not for myself obviously, I'd be chatting to you all night! Just a group of lads on a stag do might want to visit a strip club for a beer, but it's no bother, it's a great city either way.


 lol backtrack backtrack


----------



## iSnatchUrSquat (Feb 4, 2016)

i have no pussy in my life right now,if that makes me a single

im 29


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not single and we're moving from our flat to a wonderful house by the beach TOMORROW!!!! :thumb

About time everything in my life got awesome, waited long enough lol! :beer:


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

iSnatchUrSquat said:


> i have no pussy in my life right now,if that makes me a single
> 
> im 29


 Having dlck in your life makes you un-single though. :thumb


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I'm not single and we're moving from our flat to a wonderful house by the beach TOMORROW!!!! :thumb
> 
> About time everything in my life got awesome, waited long enough lol! :beer:


 Room for +1?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> How long are ye together now?


 Just short of 18months ^_^ got a man that made me believe in all the cliches and fairytales, got my first pay from my new job and got the keys to the house in my handbag...

just need them f**kers to finish loading their truck and do one!!! :lol:


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Lotte said:


> Just short of 18months ^_^ got a man that made me believe in all the cliches and fairytales, got my first pay from my new job and got the keys to the house in my handbag...
> 
> just need them f**kers to finish loading their truck and do one!!! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 135838


 Are those incoming Viking ships ???


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Not for much longer.

Spent 5 hours on the phone to her last night - till 7am & now getting an uber over to hers to sleep, I'm such a sap.￼


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Test-e said:


> Not for much longer.
> 
> Spent 5 hours on the phone to her last night - till 7am & now getting an uber over to hers to sleep, I'm such a sap.￼
> 
> View attachment 135858


 Had her last week fella


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Test-e said:


> Not for much longer.
> 
> Spent 5 hours on the phone to her last night - till 7am & now getting an uber over to hers to sleep, I'm such a sap.￼
> 
> View attachment 135858


 What's the story behind it?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Milfhunter said:


> Had her last week fella


 Cheeky lad



zyphy said:


> What's the story behind it?


 Met her off tinder to be honest, so you never know.Clicked straight away, the only downside is she's anti drugs so I'm steering clear of mentioning that I stick needles in my ass 2x a week, maybe I'll tell her at some point.

Was just a deep seated heart to heart.



MissMartinez said:


> Could be worse lol, mightn't have anything to talk about so 5hrs is good going


 Very true, how's your love life?


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Get her hooked before u mention drugs lol! Usually though that's reccy drugs not peds once explained...
> 
> My love life is non straightforward lol!


 Definitely, gonna have to figure out a way to drop that bombshell. I think it's the needle people are put off by. But not taking reccy drugs wouldn't be difficult.

& Who's is? Haha.

Do spill. :tongue:


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Test-e said:


> Definitely, gonna have to figure out a way to drop that bombshell. I think it's the needle people are put off by. But not taking reccy drugs wouldn't be difficult.
> 
> & Who's is? Haha.
> 
> Do spill. :tongue:


 +++ get her hooked first. Also agree its needles, you could take orals and no one gives a s**t.

Keep it hidden for a while... once you have her it shouldnt be too hard if dropped correctly but WAIT...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

RobPianaLad said:


> +++ get her hooked first. Also agree its needles, you could take orals and no one gives a s**t.
> 
> Keep it hidden for a while... once you have her it shouldnt be too hard if dropped correctly but WAIT...


 i wouldnt say s**t... if she cant tell you're roided up you're doing it wrong lol.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

zyphy said:


> i wouldnt say s**t... if she cant tell you're roided up you're doing it wrong lol.


 Negative, tell her your natty as F so she goes in for you god genetics ;-)


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

zyphy said:


> i wouldnt say s**t... if she cant tell you're roided up you're doing it wrong lol.


 She has no interest in bodybuilding haha.

Take your point though


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Nothing to spill lol :tongue: Just long distance so u know yourself!


 Awwe! Where is he, what's the game plan


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> England! There is no plan just try meet once a mth


 dang thats long lol. one of my ex's lived in sweden and i saw her three times a month lmao


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> He's a busy boy so I don't have much of a choice in the matter :tongue:


 lmao. tell you what though, british girls dont really do it for me anymore. brb swiping left non stop on tinder


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

zyphy said:


> lmao. tell you what though, british girls dont really do it for me anymore. brb swiping left non stop on tinder


 Best birds are the Spanish. Phwooaarrrr


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Not single but I regularly get cracked on to by women, a few times more recently with women I work with who are considerably younger than me, the older I've got the more relaxed I am about myself so maybe that's what they go for?

Women are weird, when they know you're attached you become more desirable to them, like you're pre qualified and somehow more worthy of their attention. :lol:


----------



## LJA (Dec 27, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Women are weird, when they know you're attached you become more desirable to them, like you're pre qualified and somehow more worthy of their attention. :lol:


 This is so true. I never get hit on when I'm single. As soon as I'm in a relationship I get offers! Pisses me off!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> He's a busy boy so I don't have much of a choice in the matter :tongue:


 I'd get rid ...that's crap ...once a month????? Nah ditch it


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Not single but I regularly get cracked on to by women, a few times more recently with women I work with who are considerably younger than me, the older I've got the more relaxed I am about myself so maybe that's what they go for?
> 
> Women are weird, when they know you're attached you become more desirable to them, like you're pre qualified and somehow more worthy of their attention. :lol:


 Are u sure about that ? Ur more desirable because ur taken? Them women at ur work feel sorry for ya mate that's what it is :tongue: desirable....behave


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Eh no! For a start I'm not single :tongue: and even if I were there's the fact I don't like online dating sites, just full of people looking for a bang! Call me old fashioned but I prefer to only 'bang' one person and same for them  I'm a bit demanding like that!


 Don't u start with that bang business !!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> fu**ing cheers unless u know the details you don't have room to sound off


 Pardon??


----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Bignath4607 said:


> fu**ing cheers unless u know the details you don't have room to sound off





Skye666 said:


> Pardon??


 Shake hands lads


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Not single but I regularly get cracked on to by women, a few times more recently with women I work with who are considerably younger than me, the older I've got the more relaxed I am about myself so maybe that's what they go for?
> 
> Women are weird, when they know you're attached you become more desirable to them, like you're pre qualified and somehow more worthy of their attention. :lol:


 Use your logic mate- they're curious as to why another women wants you, so they want a piece of it. Happens all the time to people who are in relationships


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Are u sure about that ? Ur more desirable because ur taken? Them women at ur work feel sorry for ya mate that's what it is :tongue: desirable....behave


 Yeah yeah yeah, you know there ain't much to feel sorry for!


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

So @Bignath4607 and @MissMartinez then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

zyphy said:


> Use your logic mate- they're curious as to why another women wants you, so they want a piece of it. Happens all the time to people who are in relationships


 Nah smitch is ugly poor bugger iv seen his pic I felt sorry for him too..... ( I think I'm in trouble ....nothing like causing abit of Sunday morning rucus eh)


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@Bignath4607 has trouble transporting his horse to Ireland hence the reason it's once a month.

what's Martinez vagina like mate?

srs

x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @Bignath4607 has trouble transporting his horse to Ireland hence the reason it's once a month.
> 
> what's Martinez vagina like mate?
> 
> ...


 Omg!!!!!!! He didn't ......he didn't surely .....jeez lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol, Tis a fine horse he has! To ur 2nd question sure he can't find that out with all his knightly armour on.


 you know I'm just messing lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Omg!!!!!!! He didn't ......he didn't surely .....jeez lol


 he did

it's not the real heavy tho....maybe


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> he did
> 
> it's not the real heavy tho....maybe


 Oh shush u are the real heavy...it's just fake what comes out the trap.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Not single and don't want to be, Been with wife since 17 and that's the way its gonna stay, Could not be arsed with all the chasing and TBH would prob get lost trying lOL


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Friend with benefits

Result


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Friend with benefits
> 
> Result


 That's my wife you bastar* HAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

arcticfox said:


> That's my wife you bastar* HAHAHHAHAHA


 i wouldn't mate....you are a nice bloke :thumb


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> i wouldn't mate....you are a nice bloke :thumb


 Thanks bro "Soppy fecker"


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

21 single all my friends are in relationships, feelsbadlmao.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

lazarus said:


> in a relationship, but am partial to the older muscle chick.


 @Skye666 you're in here!! If you can drag yourself away from @Heavyassweights that is.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> @Skye666 you're in here!! If you can drag yourself away from @Heavyassweights that is.


 Hmmm well,I'd need muscle to fit the brief but.....I'm wavering on sleeping with the ex again or get something new........oh decisions decisions


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm well,I'd need muscle to fit the brief but.....I'm wavering on sleeping with the ex again or get something new........oh decisions decisions


 I thought you were stronger than to go back to an ex?!

I can't imagine you're short of offers, go for some fresh meat.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> Not single and don't want to be, Been with wife since 17 and that's the way its gonna stay, Could not be arsed with all the chasing and TBH would prob get lost trying lOL


 Ditto - married and happy - If we ever split I'd be like a lil kid lost in a shopping centre! wouldn't know what/who/where to go :lol:


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

23 and single


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Gary29 said:


> I thought you were stronger than to go back to an ex?!
> 
> I can't imagine you're short of offers, go for some fresh meat.


 Nah I'm kidding ...won't go back what's the point ....can sometiems be better the devil u know though I think that's where I was going with that.

Fresh meat ...urghhh Gary ur not helping to make it inviting here.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

herc said:


> Ditto - married and happy - If we ever split I'd be like a lil kid lost in a shopping centre! wouldn't know what/who/where to go :lol:


 Now then herc...hopefully happy ever after is the case for U howeverrrrr...I would prob offer to help if that was the case u know just to make sure I didn't get lost .... :whistling:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Now then herc...hopefully happy ever after is the case for U howeverrrrr...I would prob offer to help if that was the case u know just to make sure I didn't get lost .... :whistling:


 hopefully it is yes  but will you keep me right @Skye666 if not?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

herc said:


> hopefully it is yes  but will you keep me right @Skye666 if not?


 Il keep,u right and left ..don't be grappling with me though mr..il just surrender :thumb ....


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Il keep,u right and left ..don't be grappling with me though mr..il just surrender :thumb ....


 There we go I am sorted if I ever get the boot from the wife. I'll pop down to yours and you can take me under your wing


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

herc said:


> There we go I am sorted if I ever get the boot from the wife. I'll pop down to yours and you can take me under your wing


 Lol...deal!


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

OMFG @Skye666 and @herc

Just wrong LOL


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

arcticfox said:


> OMFG @Skye666 and @herc
> 
> Just wrong LOL


 :lol: What??? :whistling:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

herc said:


> :lol: What??? :whistling:


 Hope Mrs Herc does not read of Skye will be in for a pasteing LOL


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> OMFG @Skye666 and @herc
> 
> Just wrong LOL


 Why?? ...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Hope Mrs Herc does not read of Skye will be in for a pasteing LOL


 Oh god don't turn it something it never was :nono:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Oh god don't turn it something it never was :nono:


 Don't flirt with married men then LOL


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> Don't flirt with married men then LOL


 Hold on...firstly I'm single il flirt with who I like. But more importantly it was banter with him, if I wanted it to be flirtatious I'd pm the fact I didn't is because I'm aware he's married it's was banter. And secondly herc is one of the most likable guys on here because he IS family oriented, IS respectful, speaks highly of his wife and kids, and has no quarms about faithful to her...read some of his other posts u see that. This was not about us doing anything under handed so don't make it seem so, he's a genuine nice guy and I am a grown woman who is capable of dating single men I don't feel the need to look on some shitty forum u underestimate me. !


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Hold on...firstly I'm single il flirt with who I like. But more importantly it was banter with him, if I wanted it to be flirtatious I'd pm the fact I didn't is because I'm aware he's married it's was banter. And secondly herc is one of the most likable guys on here because he IS family oriented, IS respectful, speaks highly of his wife and kids, and has no quarms about faithful to her...read some of his other posts u see that. This was not about us doing anything under handed so don't make it seem so, he's a genuine nice guy and I am a grown woman who is capable of dating single men I don't feel the need to look on some shitty forum u underestimate me. !


 WOW time of month ???

If you look into what i said you could clearly see it was BANTER as you put it


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Il keep,u right and left ..don't be grappling with me though mr..il just surrender :thumb ....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RobPianaLad said:


>


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

arcticfox said:


> WOW time of month ???
> 
> If you look into what i said you could clearly see it was BANTER as you put it


 I do still have them but no.

Ok...


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> View attachment 136002


 Alright wolf pack settle down


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

RobPianaLad said:


> Alright wolf pack settle down


 HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RobPianaLad said:


> Alright wolf pack settle down


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Milfhunter (Sep 29, 2016)

Skye666 said:


> Hold on...firstly I'm single il flirt with who I like. But more importantly it was banter with him, if I wanted it to be flirtatious I'd pm the fact I didn't is because I'm aware he's married it's was banter. And secondly herc is one of the most likable guys on here because he IS family oriented, IS respectful, speaks highly of his wife and kids, and has no quarms about faithful to her...read some of his other posts u see that. This was not about us doing anything under handed so don't make it seem so, he's a genuine nice guy and I am a grown woman who is capable of dating single men I don't feel the need to look on some shitty forum u underestimate me. !


 You go girl


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Hold on...firstly I'm single il flirt with who I like. But more importantly it was banter with him, if I wanted it to be flirtatious I'd pm the fact I didn't is because I'm aware he's married it's was banter. And secondly herc is one of the most likable guys on here because he IS family oriented, IS respectful, speaks highly of his wife and kids, and has no quarms about faithful to her...read some of his other posts u see that. This was not about us doing anything under handed so don't make it seem so, he's a genuine nice guy and I am a grown woman who is capable of dating single men I don't feel the need to look on some shitty forum u underestimate me. !


 Why is the onus always on the women. Using another example, why can't men not flirt around when they're married?

On a side note, personally I have no problem with polyamory, as long as both consent. Even in monogamous relationships women aren't slaves bound to their husbands, controlling every eye and glance as if its cheating.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ghostspike said:


> Why is the onus always on the women. Using another example, why can't men not flirt around when they're married?
> 
> On a side note, personally I have no problem with polyamory, as long as both consent. Even in monogamous relationships women aren't slaves bound to their husbands, controlling every eye and glance as if its cheating.


 Well I'm not the one to ask on the flirting issue really because iv no idea what's classed as a 'flirt' I'm the type of person if I want to sleep with u..I will tell u so I see no need for flirts, but I'm also very sociable, playful which can be misconstrued for flirting...so god knows!

If married I think it's ok to look and even comment .if I'm with a guy and he can't look or say a girls fit that walks past without me freaking out there's something wrong....but I do have limits.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Well I'm not the one to ask on the flirting issue really because iv no idea what's classed as a 'flirt' I'm the type of person* if I want to sleep with u..I will tell u *so I see no need for flirts, but I'm also very sociable, playful which can be misconstrued for flirting...so god knows!
> 
> If married I think it's ok to look and even comment .if I'm with a guy and he can't look or say a girls fit that walks past without me freaking out there's something wrong....but I do have limits.


 In box now empty....... :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Natty Steve'o said:


> In box now empty....... :lol:


 It's true though....I can't do all that guess work are we on the same page and I don't like guys assuming so best to just make clear.


----------



## Ghostspike (Jan 21, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Well I'm not the one to ask on the flirting issue really because iv no idea what's classed as a 'flirt' I'm the type of person if I want to sleep with u..I will tell u so I see no need for flirts, but I'm also very sociable, playful which can be misconstrued for flirting...so god knows!
> 
> If married I think it's ok to look and even comment .if I'm with a guy and he can't look or say a girls fit that walks past without me freaking out there's something wrong....but I do have limits.


 Not even a chase?! No Romance or awkward walks or dates? You are certain very pragmatic 

That blur between having a playful personality, flirting, and having purpose and intention to go beyond is always tricky. Personally I have a lot of female friends who are playful, some of which are also gay, and it's great to be able to be very playful and intimate with them without having any sexual feelings, especially with gay (extremely beautiful) women.

More men need to try not being so vulgarly sexist in their approach with female friends and women in general, maybe then they won't keep up the fascade around this pre-constructed notion of what masculinity is and how they need to act and perform, and at this point feel more relaxed and happy with their lives.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ghostspike said:


> Not even a chase?! No Romance or awkward walks or dates? You are certain very pragmatic
> 
> That blur between having a playful personality, flirting, and having purpose and intention to go beyond is always tricky. Personally I have a lot of female friends who are playful, some of which are also gay, and it's great to be able to be very playful and intimate with them without having any sexual feelings, especially with gay (extremely beautiful) women.
> 
> More men need to try not being so vulgarly sexist in their approach with female friends and women in general, maybe then they won't keep up the fascade around this pre-constructed notion of what masculinity is and how they need to act and perform, and at this point feel more relaxed and happy with their lives.


 I mean...wow!!! We need more men like this ...please teach the crew in here a thing or two ( but not the bit where u say u can sleep with anyone even if married or words to that effect lol)

yes...i do have a very pragmatic approach ( maybe there is a label for it like ADHD) but it can be misunderstood all kinds of things other than what it is. No chase...I can't be bothered and that's where everyone gets confused ..is it ..is it not and I don't want to have to wonder. I do think men can take things in a different way to women ( wait for the crew to accuse me of hating men zzzz)

example...in the gym, a guy I have always said hi to for years a little chat a bit of banter...he's about my size! ( I prefer something different). He's 'nice' but dull ( I prefer the more excitable) he's quite shy ( I prefer confident) we chat I move on...next thing that eve he sends me a fb message ( not on my fb) saying...can I take u out ..I reply thanks but no not intrested..smiley face  ( I'm trying to be nice it's difficult!) so he replys why...I reply I DONT WANT TO, he comes back with u seemed interestd...at which point I'm bored. I wasn't interested I just chatted ...see hard work!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

When a woman is nice

She wants something :thumb


----------



## MidsGuy21 (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> That pencil neck couldn't rape himself the desperate pathetic fool


 Hahaha @ pencil neck ..( oh there's a pencil neck on here my @ nearly called him in)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> example...in the gym, a guy I have always said hi to for years a little chat a bit of banter...he's about my size! ( I prefer something different). He's 'nice' but dull ( I prefer the more excitable) he's quite shy ( I prefer confident) we chat I move on...next thing that eve he sends me a fb message ( not on my fb) saying...can I take u out ..I reply thanks but no not intrested..smiley face [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_smile.png&key=c96027e9a750d730383b575ea184ab14d7942bef3a56ebad89c87c2f8f6b663f[/IMG] ( I'm trying to be nice it's difficult!) so he replys why...I reply I DONT WANT TO, he comes back with u seemed interestd...at which point I'm bored. I wasn't interested I just chatted ...see hard work!


 Women can be just as bad as men, to the point that I've actually been slapped across the face for turning girls down for a snog or whatnot, perhaps it's just the way I look at them as if to ask why the f'k I'd want to do that if they don't get the message when I politely decline. This was obviously when out and not when I was working on the doors.

On the doors some of the weird ones would think I'd change my mind if they got their boobs out and in the extreme case one skank got her ...... Out. Really no need. Tramp!!

Those are without even thinking about those who ask "why not?"

I don't use Facebook as I just know it will bring more negativity than positivity to my life.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Women can be just as bad as men, to the point that I've actually been slapped across the face for turning girls down for a snog or whatnot, perhaps it's just the way I look at them as if to ask why the f'k I'd want to do that if they don't get the message when I politely decline. This was obviously when out and not when I was working on the doors.
> 
> On the doors some of the weird ones would think I'd change my mind if they got their boobs out and in the extreme case one skank got her ...... Out. Really no need. Tramp!!
> 
> ...


 Yes I am sure it's both ways....this guy had told me previously he slept with girl and she had said the following day " I could have stayed in bed with u all night" he said...so,obviously she really liked me....no it meant for,that moment she could have stayed but the next day she was just saying....I think he was an extreme example. Iv seen the women u speak of falling out of the clubs and thinking it's ok touch, drool on, and abuse the door staff... Not a pretty sight lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Yes I am sure it's both ways....this guy had told me previously he slept with girl and she had said the following day " I could have stayed in bed with u all night" he said...so,obviously she really liked me....no it meant for,that moment she could have stayed but the next day she was just saying....I think he was an extreme example. Iv seen the women u speak of falling out of the clubs and thinking it's ok touch, drool on, and abuse the door staff... Not a pretty sight lol


 Not just at the end of the night..!!


----------

